# Proper Connection of AFAW rod blank.



## VG30E (Oct 14, 2006)

I have just recieved the AFAW 13' 3-5oz (beautiful rod) and I'm looking for advice on the proper depth to seat the upper and lower halves of the rod. Right now the fit is snug in a good way. About 1" of unfinished rod blank shows after insertion of the top and bottom. I could push it further but would like some opinions first. 

Thanks, Rich


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Rich,

Just, push in til it is snug. Rotate to align the guides and you will be fine. Don't force it or you may end up with a 1 piece rod... 

I just checked my surf and it is the same.

Tommy


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*AFAW Snug fit*

My AFAW 13' "Surf" is a snug fit also, but only has 1/4" of the unfinished spigot showing. It is a sweet throwing rod, and with just several days fishing experience I can say it telegraphs the bite real well.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

To all, please remember these are spigot ferrules and you will have a gap between the tip and butt sections, please do not force the two together or Tommy's right you'll end up with a one piece rod.

Ron


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Mine's tight with about 1" of the ferrule showing as well. It looks rather different and takes a little getting used to. 

BTW, what are the advantages of a spigot ferrule over something like a tip over butt? It seems that most of the rods from the UK are spigot while most of the rods from the US are tip over butt.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

UK rod builders just know how to build a better rod.  No Seriously..It is stronger. If you look at a T.O.B. connection the walls are much thinner that a Spigot type. Over time the spigot connection gap will get shorter. this comes from taking the rod apart and back together again.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Each of the AFAW rods that I have personally handled have a great fit. Nice and snug while still allowing good deep fitting joint.

I've had to custom fit (with fine grit sandpaper) the joint on quite a few rods, including some top end zippy tournament rods. So far that has not been the case with the AFAW's.

Tommy


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

The AFAW rods I have seen so far did not have spigot joints . They all were push in joints , which is a male tip section is pushed inside a female butt section . The base of the tip sections were all machined to have a precision fit . 3/4-1" gap is normal and referrred to as the wear section of the joint .


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

They don't that I've seen. I was just making the comparison between spigot joints and T.O.B joints. If I remember correctly my Seeker CSU120 had the same type joint as the AFAW,Like Conn stated.


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

Connman said:


> The AFAW rods I have seen so far did not have spigot joints . They all were push in joints , which is a male tip section is pushed inside a female butt section . The base of the tip sections were all machined to have a precision fit . 3/4-1" gap is normal and referrred to as the wear section of the joint .


Same here, 
Correct me if I am wrong ,but I thought a spiggot refers to The male piece being a solid but seperate part that is of smaller diameter than the blank itself such as that found on the Conoflex. That being the case then these would be more of a ferlue design.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Spigot vs. Push In Connections*

I think Connman is right. I probably caused the confusion by my previous post when I referred to the connection as a "spigot". I was responding to VG30E's post about the fit on his AFAW 13' "Surf", and was doing so from memory as opposed to looking at what I was talking about.

My AFAW rod, like his, has a 1" (+ a little) gap of the unfinished tip section which is pushed in the butt section (Like my Conoflex and Ian Golds rods). The 1/4 " I referred to above is the gap between the line up marks on the rod.

Sorry for the confusion boys -- age is sneaking up.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

my century same way..lil bit of gay but nice tight snug fit..



Jesse


----------

